# Newbie here, how to prepare for homelessness?



## John5 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,

There is a possibility I will become homeless in a few months.

I would say that if it happens, it will happen around the next winter. 

So obviously I'm in a pretty bad situation and I don't have a lot of savings.

I can't afford to spend it all on fancy stuff to prepare to homelessness. 

I won't say more things about my situation, but if you have any question I will gladly answer them. However, if I become homeless there is a very high probability that I will stay on the streets for multiple years. I can very well stay there for the rest of my life.

I don't live in the USA, I live in europe. I am young (25 years old) and I have no one to turn to. 

I have thought a little bit about what to buy to prepare for this. I think the best thing to do would be to buy tools that would make a difference in my daily life. There is no reason to try to buy food in advance, I won't be able to carry enough food for the eventual YEARS that I may have to live homeless.

It is forbidden to have knives in my country - even the small ones. 

If I become homeless I think I will stay in a city.

Can you help? I'm totally new to this and YES, I could read all the great articles and websites there are on the internet. But I don't have the time to read everything THEN decide what's good. My life is hard right now and I fight every day not to lose my home. But it can happen. But I can't use a lot of time to prepare. So I ask you to help me find the right info so that it can be faster than if I was to find everything by myself. 

I have some clothes but none of them are very hot. I have a pair of shoes but it has holes in it. I don't have a sleeping bag (i don't know if that's the correct word, i'm not a native speaker). What I own is basically : alarm clock, fork, knife, plate, glass, bed and a pan. I own nothing relating to survival.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wow. Ok. Not really sure what to say. Good boots should be a priority. Maybe you should try and develop a different plan than homelessness. Get a backpack and poncho and tarp. Get a can opener. Reevaluate your life choices and make a better plan than being homeless on the streets. Just what came to mind.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well that's new and different. If I was 25 and living in Europe and about to be homeless, I would start looking for employment (or better employment). Perhaps join the military (they usually provide food and housing) or some type of social commune. Maybe you can find a job working at a farm or some place that also provides a bunk house.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I was going to suggest what the homeless do out here but you said you would be staying in the city.

What they do here is travel based on season. During the summer and hotter months they move their 'camps' up into the mountains where it is cooler and more campers means more food. During the winter they move down out of the mountains to the cities where it is much warmer.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Howdy John5 and welcome to our little corner of the web!

Don't know why you are in that situation. We don't know any skills you have, carpentry, masonry... But you do seemed to be resigned to be homeless it seems. Not much to go on!

I was kind of thinking of your situation a few years back, after I lost my job. What would I do if money ran out and I had to give up the home I was paying a mortgage on? It was a real situation and I did think on it quite a bit.

First, sell everything I owned. Ask the neighbors first of course, then some sales down by the road. I'd use the internet, Crag's List and similar for any crap I had left. Yes, this meant my year's+ supply of FD foods and PM's also. I'd keep the cell phone for as long as I could, I'd need to be able to communicate with long distance folks. Everything except what I could carry. Put the place on the market after it was cleared out. I could still live there if I had a few payments left in the bank. If not, it takes about 90 days to repossess a place so would jump n any offer and see what happens.

Ok, now I am officially homeless. First call would be to any relatives, siblings, then friends in the area, then expand out... I do know that they would all be willing to take me in, not on a permanent basis but until I got on my feet. It is nice to have a loving family!

If you don't have a family. Reach out to anyone you know, good friends first, then expand to old friends, things like that. Walk there, bum money for a ticket to get as far as I could, or if I had any cash, spend whatever it would take to get me to someone for shelter. This would buy me at least a few days to see what was up, and keep me from the weather and starving.

Most areas here have organizations that provide at least food to homeless folks. If I had to walk or hitchhike there, and I still had my phone, I could call to see where they were in any location. Local police would be a good number to start with, firehouse, hospital... Places like that have numbers readily available and could point me to somewhere in that location. I do have required papers and numbers to find possible temp employment along the way. Drivers license, SS#, things like that. I had skills from long ago, carpentry, masonry, logging and all manner of manual labor trades. Not sure about now, but not that long ago you could find at least a temp cash job for doing grunt work.

So, get to my new temporary home and look for anything to do for money. Anything. I wouldn't care if it was sweeping out stables (been there), washing dishes (semi-pro there), whatever I could find. Save money if the situation allowed so I could move out, or split bills. I'd at least be off the streets.

Now, if I couldn't find any alternative to being truly homeless, hard to picture for me, someone I know would take me in at least temporally. I haven't been a crotchety old man for all that long and still not to proud to be humble. I'd head for a warmer climate. It sucks being cold, been there done that. Then start the whole process. Look for a shelter, food bank, church, temp employment... There are always grub work jobs you can get paid cash for, you just have to keep asking around to find them. Make up some of your own perhaps. "I'll pick up all the crap around your job site for $20." May take all day but you have $20.

Didn't think all that much about living in the woods, with nothing at all though. I had some good supplies at the home so would be able to pick and choose some basic supplies to keep me going. Food is the big stumbling block. Sure, some high energy bars, bag of flour or cornmeal... Some seeds maybe but that takes quite a while, even gorilla gardening. Nothing is going to last me for too long.

Best of luck to ya!!!! And stick around as long as you can, to keep us posted!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmm, maybe I'm wrong, but something feels real hinky. It seems to me that if a Person were in such dire straits, they would seek assistance from Family, friends, Neighbors, or some other local assistance program(surely those are available in Europe), rather than seeking assistance/advice from an unknown, online group who can do little more than offer some kind words. I smell a scam.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My first thought was maybe John is a Muslim refugee in Europe thinking he may not be given a free home and food in the promised land. Are you from Syria John?


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

John5 said:


> I have some clothes but none of them are very hot. I have a pair of shoes but it has holes in it. I don't have a sleeping bag (i don't know if that's the correct word, i'm not a native speaker). What I own is basically : alarm clock, fork, knife, plate, glass, bed and a pan. I own nothing relating to survival.


Smells fishy to me. He's got internet access.

Go Fish!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahh, what the heck. He asked I replied a bit. Maybe someone doing a search can find something useful.

If he is a refuge in Europe. That is a great place to be! Here in the US things are tough, mighty tough for foreigners with no papers and no skills.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Woody said:


> Ahh, what the heck. He asked I replied a bit. Maybe someone doing a search can find something useful.
> 
> If he is a refuge in Europe. That is a great place to be! Here in the US things are tough, mighty tough for foreigners with no papers and no skills.


That aint the way I see it lately. Foreigners who come here with no papers are given good care. Transported deep within the country and set free with money to spend, Free health insurance, free housing, free schooling, money to spend at the Walmart, placed with others already situated here. allowed to commit crimes with no repercussions. Skills? Highly overrated here.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like your very best bet is to join the military of the country you are a citizen of.

Three hots, a cot in the barracks at a minimum, training in what can be some very lucrative and in-demand skills. A pension if you choose to stay long enough and respect from family and fellow countrymen for your dedication to the safety and ideals of your fellow citizens.

It could be much, much worse.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Peaches Backwards is that you?


In what country are knives illegal? How in the world does one cut up food in the kitchen without a knife? How do you put butter on bread?

All over America you can find wood for free, but I do not know about Europe. If it were me, I would build a cart or small pushable camper to live in with wheels (so I could push it around easily) and to help have a place to sleep at night to protect me from the elements. I would get a few of the solar lights for gardens and yards, charge them up in the day time, and use them for lighting. 

I would also investigate areas for setting up a camp, out of the main city. I would plant vegetables here and there off the main drag so that you can go harvest a few when you are hungry. I wouldn't plant them all in one place. A hill of potatoes here, some turnips there, some onions here, some radishes or carrots there. Planting by creeks or rivers is good because you have a source of water to water them.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

John5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a possibility I will become homeless in a few months.
> 
> ...


I smell ********. You say it's illegal to own a knife but then you say you have one. Nobody would say they live in Europe any more than I would say I live in North America.

Plus you claim you're going to be homeless but you're too lazy to help yourself but you want others to do your work for you. By your writing you're obviously an American. Given your laziness you must be the troll peachesbackward.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Peaches Backwards is that you?


I thought this sounded like our resident "Ask-Hole" but wanted to play nice til a mod had a chance to check the IP address.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

LastOutlaw said:


> That aint the way I see it lately. Foreigners who come here with no papers are given good care. Transported deep within the country and set free with money to spend, Free health insurance, free housing, free schooling, money to spend at the Walmart, placed with others already situated here. allowed to commit crimes with no repercussions. Skills? Highly overrated here.


SHhhhhh. He might catch on!

Read the US news papers or just watch the evening news. Folks with big scary guns everywhere!! They randomly shoot foreigners too. riots? Everywhere in the streets, looting. pillaging and raping too! It is out of control and they target folks who look different or are recent immigrants.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Grimm said:


> I thought this sounded like our resident "Ask-Hole" but wanted to play nice til a mod had a chance to check the IP address.


My entire WTF moment was at the start - about to go out on the street, but obviously has a computer they use. Far as I know, European libraries don't have free-use computers like American ones do.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Funny the SN used is that of the guitarist that played with Marilyn Manson until 2004 and now plays with Rob Zombie...










Just like Peaches used the "phone number of a cat house" from the BOOK The Wanderers by Richard Price for his SN.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I guess my confusion is why would you want to prepare for being homeless? Instead of preparing for homelessness, why not expend the same effort on avoiding losing your home? Find a better job (or a second job), move to a cheaper home, or join the military as others have suggested. At 25, how can you be sure you will have years of homelessness? Does that mean once you hit the streets, you plan to give up, not try to work or improve your situation? In that case, why bother preparing? You say you don't have time to google answers, but you have time to post to a forum and wait for replies? I agree with my fellow posters- something is not right here.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

John5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a possibility I will become homeless in a few months.
> I don't live in the USA, I live in europe. I am young (25 years old) and I have no one to turn to.


Move to France and pretend to be Tunisian. They will give you public assistance. 

Or better yet, wait until December, pretend to be Syrian then move to the US.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just an off the wall comment for anyone whom finds themselves in a country that doesn't allow knives, Japan being one at least when I was there (it may have just been lock blades and fixed), leathermans , and other multi tools were "tools" not knives so they went through customs fine. If I only had one knife it would be a multi tool.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume that you really are about to be homeless. Interestingly enough, I have a co-worker that is currently homeless and despite giving him good advice he refuses to be flexible in his circumstances and won't make any temporary sacrifices of his comfort to better his situation and obtain permanent housing. I hope you have a different mindset and acknowledge that sometimes in life you will have to make necessary changes to achieve your goals. Also, like others have said you didn't give much information so we have little to work with in the way of offering suggestions. 

Considering that it will get cold later in the year, I would be thinking about that first and foremost. If you already have a vehicle you could trade it in for a travel trailer (they make small ones that are slightly larger than a van and would still be easy to navigate through a city). It would provide enough room to sleep in, most have a small kitchen, and some are even equipped with a toilet and shower. It would still leave you with enough room to keep your clothes. Laundry could be done at your local laundromat and showers could be taken at a gym. In the US, a growing trend among hospitals is to have a gym nearby where they do a lot of their physical therapy. A while back I volunteered at a hospital and found out that they offer free membership to all of their volunteers. You only have to commit a few hours of your time a week to qualify but you can access the gym and its bathrooms and showers during operating hours. You should look into that and see if you have that option where you live and if not then check out the rates for a membership at a gym where you can shower daily. 

If you consider that option, you should be networking now and try to find a place that would allow you to park your trailer and even better if they will let you run an extension cord into it where you can power your devices. A space heater would be adequate to heat up a small space like the trailer and some of the newer ones come with safety features such as automatic shut off if it gets tipped over, etc.,.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Grimm said:


> I thought this sounded like our resident "Ask-Hole" but wanted to play nice til a mod had a chance to check the IP address.


Not the same IPS.

Jim


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Didn't think of a hospital gym and the volunteer thing!

Back a while ago, late 70's I believe, I took my truck and a self contained 10.5' camper out west. Original plan was to ski the Rockies from Missoula Montana (where I picked a buddy up) to wherever in the south. It was an opened kind of thing, no plans for a limited trip. Well, needless to say money went a bit faster than planned, for some reason. Alcohol and pot were pretty cheap still, seemed we went through more of everything than planned. Go figure.

Being a carpenter, I had my pouch and some basic hand tools. Seemed like just about every ski town had developments going up and they were more than happy to have someone who could read blueprints and or even just pound a nail or carry two-by's. My buddy fell into the second category. We'd stay for a week or so and made enough cash to buy night skiing lift tickets and accessories to keep us happy. Some places we could have been lift attendants on a temp basis also. After we had a little extra cash, we would hit the road and move on.

We stopped at any local college, asked where the gym was, took our necessaries and went there to shower and clean up. Most places would even hand you a towel as you went in! We did get asked for college ID at least once that I recall. We told them it was back in the room and they next time he saw us there, we would have it with us. Never went back as there were more colleges to hit. I do remember one guy knowing what we were doing and just said to have a good trip or something. 

Moral is: It didn't take more than just stopping at a job site and having some basic skills to find a way to make some cash. Cleaning up can be as simple as finding a sink at a rest stop, having some soap and a towel.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

This thread should be locked down. Obvious fake and "john" has not made one reply. Wasting time and copy. We should be concentrating on American race relations or the greed of Americans instead. Grin.
I'm back to work. Goat fence is heavy BTW. Best to roll it out first then stand it up and wire it to the t-post. Horses are as curious as cats and always want to go where they shouldn't be.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm doing my troll homework here.





Jim


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Just for my own entertainment. If I was preparing to be homeless in America I'd get a van I could sleep and cook in, a $10 a month gym membership at Planet Fitness so I could shower every day, a UPS Store address so people wouldn't know I was homeless, the cheapest pay-as- you-go phone, and a 20 or 30 hour a week job in a retail store. With that I could eat, buy gas, get phone calls from potential employers, do my laundry at the laundromat, do my email at McDonald's after I buy a coffee, etc.


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

BillS said:


> Just for my own entertainment. If I was preparing to be homeless in America I'd get a van I could sleep and cook in, a $10 a month gym membership at Planet Fitness so I could shower every day, a UPS Store address so people wouldn't know I was homeless, the cheapest pay-as- you-go phone, and a 20 or 30 hour a week job in a retail store. With that I could eat, buy gas, get phone calls from potential employers, do my laundry at the laundromat, do my email at McDonald's after I buy a coffee, etc.


I like that one, several of the ideas in the thread have been good, but that one was compact and complete / short and sweet.

as to the ident of the OP, meh. This is a good pop quiz, we should keep it going.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When I was in my late teens I spent some time living in my car. It was a '74 Ghia. I had a job at a record shop 3-4 days a week. I had a 2 laundry basket system in the back for clothes. Dirty in one and clean in the other. I did laundry at the laundry mat if I couldn't convince a friend to let me use their washer. I had a pager at that time and payphones were plentiful so no need to have a cell phone. As for sleeping... I did spend a few nights in the car but more often than not I crashed on a friend's couch or in the stock room at work (the boss knew). When I crashed at a friend's I used the shower otherwise I would use the girls locker room at my old high school at 6am when the swim team was still in the pool. 

Its not hard to figure this sh*t out even if you don't have advanced warning of not having a 'home'.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Here are some links to some good sites:

http://www.thesurvivalistblog.net/how-to-survive-being-homeless-2/

Homeless Survival : Practical Tips And Advice Derived From Personal Experience

http://guide2homelessness.blogspot.com/2005/02/interactive-list-of-best.html

I like the second one the best


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

John5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a possibility I will become homeless in a few months.
> 
> ...


No knives? OUCH! how about multi-tools?
I would prepare like I was going camping for a VERY long time, your primaries are warm clothing, bedding, food, shelter, heat and medical care. I'd get clothing appropriate for your area, a sub zero sleeping bag, and a roll up foam palette. Keep at least 3 changes of clothing, 6 of socks and underwear. a bottle of rubbing alcohol can provide hygiene, heat and medical needs, DO NOT DRINK IT! I'd look up a alcohol fueled stove and a hobo stove for when you can get fuel, fishing supplies such as hooks, line, floaters etc and use a bottle as a drop line.if you need a weapon, a good, sturdy walking stick will have to do, google Whiskey dance for training on how its used. a good strong cloth drop tarp will go a long way too as will LED flashlights and a box cutter.
You only need worry about a frying pan, a lid and eating utensils to prep food.
While you can, I'd get a back pack, canteen and decent medical kit too.and remember, cardboard, plastic sheet and steam vents are your friends.
Update all your shots too!

Best of luck man.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I live in Wisconsin so if I was homeless I'd spend my summers in Manitowoc, a city of 33,000 on Lake Michigan. It's much cooler and less humid there during the summer than away from the lake. 

In the winter I'd try heating up the van with a small kerosene heater. I could keep the windows partially open for fresh air and to remove excess heat. If that didn't work I'd have to move south for the winter.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I understand the OP might not be legit, but just for the sake of argument...
Something that occurred to me is, if you know you're going to be out-of-residence soon, I would first do all those things you can't do if you don't have an address. IOW, take advantage of the fact that you have an address to set up certain things... Get photo I.D./driver's license, library card, voter ID, P.O. box, cell phone, etc. Nearly all these require evidence of a legitimate address. Some of these you can use as I.D. if you need to get some kind of assistance. Some (like the library card) are just for convenience' sake -- you can go in somewhere and rest in the A.C., use the bathroom, read a newspaper. Shoot, if you lock the door to the restroom, you could even shave and do a quicky sponge-bath! A P.O. box often requires evidence of residence (i.e., some kind of physical address), but once you get the P.O. box, you can use that as an address.

Just a few suggestions, although I agree with what others have said -- if you KNOW you're going to be homeless in a few months, you should get a job, find a cheaper place to live, or move in with relatives....anything to KEEP from becoming homeless.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Cant find much on OP.
Everything points to be from Europe.


I suppose there are trolls there too..


Yall keep an eye. 



Jim


----------



## John5 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,

So, I think I need to explain my situation a little bit more.

I am 25 years old, I am not a refugee. Thank you for saying I write like an american, it means my english is quite good. 

I am finishing college in september and well, my degree isn't that great. I have very poor relationships with my family so it's possible they will withdraw their financial support. I am going to move in with my family at the end of my scholarship. But even if they don't withdraw their financial support, it's also possible that I choose not to live with them anymore. They abused me during my childhood and I don't know if I will be able to handle the psychological cost of being jobless and living in the same place as them. So maybe I will choose to leave, as I have already done in the past (a friend welcomed me at her house). 

I have very little savings. Which mean that if, for whatever reasons, I can't get a job, I will have no money. Thus, I may become homeless. I asked my "friends" if I could sleep at their home if that ever happen and they all said no.

So, of course, I may not become homeless. But it's possible and I want to be prepared for that. Plus, not being prepared makes me feel great fear which hinders me in my efforts to NOT become homeless. 

I have checked the conditions to enter the army, and it's for guys under 25 years old only. 

Thank you for your responses (Bill, the links you gave me does not seem to work). I'm going to use them to think about a plan and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The 25 year age restriction does not seem to be true in MOST European countries. It seems most will take you for enlistment up to 45 years old. Some even older. There even seems to be compulsory service in most of Europe.

If you want to be believed and want REAL help tell us the country. This 'age limit' mixed with what I read about the knife laws in Europe I really think you are lying.


----------



## John5 (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh yeah, the knife thing. 

I have explained incorrectly. Of course people have kitchen knives. But it is forbidden to carry a knife when you go out. 

And I live in France.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

John5 said:


> Oh yeah, the knife thing.
> 
> I have explained incorrectly. Of course people have kitchen knives. But it is forbidden to carry a knife when you go out.
> 
> And I live in France.


Ever think of the Foreign Legion?

"The *maximum age limit* for joining the Foreign Legion is *39 years and 6 months"

*Also, on the knives.

French law does allow the carrying in public of a folding knife of "reasonable size"

So long as it's not a locking blade or fixed blade, it's fine. Which means a multi-tool like a Leatherman would be fine as its knife is a folding, non-locking blade.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

John5 said:


> Oh yeah, the knife thing.
> 
> I have explained incorrectly. Of course people have kitchen knives. But it is forbidden to carry a knife when you go out.
> 
> And I live in France.


France will take men and women 17-40 years of age for male or female voluntary military service); no conscription; 12-month service obligation; women serve in noncombat military posts

http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/stats/Military/Service-age-and-obligation


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Magus mentioned about fishing gear. It can be found. (here he goes again!) Why, in NC there are many reservoirs where lots of folks go to fish. I'd take my lab daily to one or the other of them. Their names weren't 'daily'; They were Wendy, and her successor, Sunshine. On the ground, tons of fishing line! Yeah, most of it is knotted and cut off a spool, but quite a bit of it is usable for a hand line. Speaking of them, keep an eye out for plastic soda bottles. Many have line spooled around them, lots of folks hand line with them. Some even have hooks and a sinker (weight) already rigged on them! Hooks and lures are all over also, if it is a busy fishing spot. Saturday and Sunday mornings were the best and you can 'clean up' on lures, weights, hooks and all manner of terminal tackle!!! I figure folks did a bit of drinking, dropped stuff and didn't bother even looking for it. As the water level goes down, as in the summer or dry season, you can find hooks, lures and sinkers in shallow water. I had 50# of lead if I had an ounce. Honestly, some days you can fill two pockets. And bobbers? (corks or floats to some folks) Look up in branches hanging over the water, just out in the water where someone snagged a log, on the ground... I had a bag full of all sizes and shapes.

A few areas, with public parking, have drop boxes for scrap line. Not that a lot of folks use them, but if there was someone like me before you, it can have a bunch of line in it. As I found hooks, I would stick them in a nearby tree. So just keep your eyes open around parks with a lake!!! Ooo, diner time. have to run.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't care whether John5 is a troll. If he is a troll then he wants to stir things up so by responding with rudeness and name calling then we give him what he seeks and PS becomes a troll magnet. If we respond in a civil manner with intelligent responses this would seem to me to bee boring to a troll and ultimately keep them away.

If a newbie is treated rudely and he/she is not a troll then we will likely loose a potentially good member. If they are treated with serious responses then they are likely to keep coming back. I for one would like an inside line on what is happening in Europe.

The question before us is what to do if you see a potential homelessness situation looming. Many in the US experienced this when the real estate bubble burst. I see this as a valid thing to prep for and therefore a worthy question. I don't care where these questions come from. The OP is never the only one that benefits. We all benefit from thinking these things through and hearing others thoughts.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Now that he has divulged his resident country, I will go ahead and confirm that France is his forum contact source.


Just FYI



Jim


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Given:
He came on here and asked for help, which some suggestions were offered.
He responded with some statements that with a little bit of searching turned out to be untrue (knives and military service max age to enter).

While Jim has confirmed he's in France - or at least the IP is there (VPN routing anyone?), I'm still sitting on the fence as to the legitimacy.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Caribou said:


> I don't care whether John5 is a troll. If he is a troll then he wants to stir things up so by responding with rudeness and name calling then we give him what he seeks and PS becomes a troll magnet. If we respond in a civil manner with intelligent responses this would seem to me to bee boring to a troll and ultimately keep them away.
> 
> If a newbie is treated rudely and he/she is not a troll then we will likely loose a potentially good member. If they are treated with serious responses then they are likely to keep coming back. I for one would like an inside line on what is happening in Europe.
> 
> *The question before us is what to do if you see a potential homelessness situation looming. Many in the US experienced this when the real estate bubble burst. I see this as a valid thing to prep for and therefore a worthy question. I don't care where these questions come from. The OP is never the only one that benefits. We all benefit from thinking these things through and hearing others thoughts.*


^^^ This. ^^^


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

John5 said:


> I am finishing college in september and well, my degree isn't that great.


John, don't just sit there and wait to be homeless! GO GET A JOB. Even if it's just waiting tables at a restaurant, you can work after class and build up financial reserves. Maybe you'll even make contacts that will let you rent a room for a low price. Get moving and make plans!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I don't care whether John5 is a troll. If he is a troll then he wants to stir things up so by responding with rudeness and name calling then we give him what he seeks and PS becomes a troll magnet. If we respond in a civil manner with intelligent responses this would seem to me to bee boring to a troll and ultimately keep them away.


Yes, but if a troll comes and promotes false information are we to ignore it and allow other new or future members to see it as truth? Lies and false information needs to be called out for the benefit of all members current and future.

We can still answer questions but also make our concerns known and prevent false information from spreading.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Twenty-five with a college degree? The military may prefer an 18 year old for a private, you might do better applying for a commission. They want educated officers and the specific degree is less of an issue. Not trying to push anyone into the military but it is an option. 

Find a job, any job. You can get a better one later. If I didn't have a job I would have been out on my butt. My parents didn't mind helping but they weren't going to support me totally. Once you get paid give them some of the cash to help pay for the food and utilities that you consume. Help with many of the chores you're not a kid anymore. This is a very temporary situation, at 25 you need to be out on your own for you and for them.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

While you are still on the web go to https://www.gofundme.com/ and at least try to raise enough money for tent, sleeping bag, etc..


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

It seems to me that you are not taking ownership of your life. You are 25 years old. Don't blame anyone for your position. Get some income of your own by getting your grown up hands dirty. Work equals money. Money equals shelter. It's time to man up and seize your destiny!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

OutInTheWoods said:


> Given:
> He came on here and asked for help, which some suggestions were offered.
> He responded with some statements that with a little bit of searching turned out to be untrue (knives and military service max age to enter).
> 
> While Jim has confirmed he's in France - or at least the IP is there (VPN routing anyone?), I'm still sitting on the fence as to the legitimacy.


OITW, I have to agree with you, my red flag system is in full alert. I have enjoyed many of the post from the forum members on this thread but I just can't buy into this story line. I also have an issue with the "Victim" persona. Abused by family but accepts their financial support, and does not seem ready to stand up and be responsible for the future. There is too much for me to offer a warm welcome at this moment but I will also try to keep an open mind as we move forward with this person.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

How I feel about this young man....at this point in time.



When I was 25, I had 3 daughters, had served my country, was working to finish college, and working 1 1/2 jobs.

Jim


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

Balls004 said:


> Smells fishy to me. He's got internet access.
> 
> Go Fish!


Ever hear of an internet cafe?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Iafrate said:


> Ever hear of an internet cafe?


I haven't seen an internet cafe in 10 years! Everyone has smartphones now so there is no need for internet cafes.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

`He is in France... maybe he should just surrender... oh wait.... it sounds like he already has.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Grimm said:


> I haven't seen an internet cafe in 10 years! Everyone has smartphones now so there is no need for internet cafes.


He has a computer - even a used laptop would go for enough to pay for a professional resume. He's about to graduate and he's spending time trying for free advice rather than 'pounding the pavement' for a job.

Both my kids had jobs lined up and waiting for them when they graduated. Starting six months before graduation, they spent the time to send out resumes/applications, go to interviews on their short-class days, etc.


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

Grimm, your search-fu is strong! (or maybe like minds run the same track?)

I'm still playing the "What If" aspect - I actually sort of like the limitations that the OP has placed on the scenario, makes it a harder game. So false or not, it is an interesting table top training exercise for folks that like to think about this sort of thing.

25, college degree, France:
In Q3 2015, the French unemployment rate hit an 18-year high at 10.6% - some 3.5 million people - of which around 25.7% are under 25, among the highest rates in Europe.

The minimum wage (salaire minimum interprofessionnel de croissance or SMIC) in 2106 was set at EUR 9.67 per hour or EUR 1,466.62 monthly for full-time employment (35 hours per week).

The major industries in France are aerospace, motor industry, pharmaceutical, industrial machinery, metallurgy, electronics, textiles, food and drink, and tourism. According to a report by Hays, in 2015 engineering, research and development (R&D), IT and banking were the sectors exhibiting the most employment growth. Around three quarters of the population are employed in services. You can also check the French government's list of shortage occupations in France.

Working conditions are much different in France than the USA with a statutory working week of 35 hours (which may change), around one to two hours for lunch and a minimum of five weeks' holiday a year. In 2014 the French government even introduced a new law banning workers in the digital and consultancy sectors from answering work-related emails or phone calls outside of work hours. If you're working for a company of more than 50 employees you'll automatically enjoy the protection of a French employment union, even if you don't join it.

Conclusion:
So on the face of it, there is no reason to suspect that John5 will be homeless if he has any drive or desire to work at all. In my brief search I found hundreds of jobs available that require minimal experience - with John5's excellent English, he could get a number of more advance positions in several companies, American, Australian, English companies that need translation services.

A legitimate problem doesn't really seem to exist (*John5 - go get a bloody job and get off your arse*)

Shall we continue the game?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

icMojo said:


> (*John5 - go get a bloody job and get off your arse*)


:congrat:

:rofl:


----------

